# Learning a language will allow you to talk to ...



## arnold99

Hello people.

I'm struggling with a translation from English to Dutch. This is the snippet:



> Learning a foreign language will allow you to talk to a lot of new people. So, if you learn Spanish, you'll be able to talk to 470 million native speakers.



And here is my attempt to translate it:



> Het leren van een vreemde taal zal u toelaten om veel nieuwe mensen te praten. Dus, als je Spaans leert, zult u in staat om 470 miljoen native speakers te praten.



Do you think it's well-translated? Thank you very much.


----------



## jedna

Het leren van een vreemde taal zal het u mogelijk maken om met heel wat nieuwe mensen te praten. Dus, als u (je) Spaans leert zult u (zul je) met 470 miljoen mensen met Spaans als moedertaal kunnen praten.
or ( translated a little more as we would say it here, in common language):
Het leren van een vreemde taal biedt je (u) de kans om met heel wat nieuwe mensen te praten. Dus, als je (u) Spaans leert kun je (kunt u) met 470 miljoen mensen met Spaans als moedertaal communiceren.


----------



## ThomasK

Vlamingen durven ook "toelaten" gebruiken, maar het mag officieel niet...


----------



## bibibiben

arnold99 said:


> Learning a foreign language will allow you to talk to a lot of new people. So, if you learn Spanish, you'll be able to talk to 470 million native speakers.



Het leren van een vreemde taal stelt u (je) in staat om met flink wat meer mensen te praten. Dus als u (je) Spaans leert, kunt u (kun je) met 470 miljoen Spaanstaligen/native speakers/sprekers van het Spaans praten.

A bit less formal:
Door een vreemde taal te leren kunt u (kun je) met flink wat meer mensen praten.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk ook nog aan varianten die niet meer expliciet naar een middel verwijzen (_door_):
_Als u een vreemde taal leert, kunt u ... 
Wie een vreemde taal leert, kan ... 
_
Zouden er niet nog een paar dergelijke (syntactische) varianten zijn?


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Om nog in te haken op ThomasK:
_Dankzij het leren van een vreemde taal, bent u in staat om...
Een grote talenkennis stelt u in de gelegenheid om..._


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou persoonlijk liever zeggen/ schrijven: 
_Dankzij een vreemde taal bent u in staat...
Een grote talenkennis stelt u in staat om... _
Oké?


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

ThomasK said:


> Ik zou persoonlijk liever zeggen/ schrijven:
> _Dankzij een vreemde taal bent u in staat...
> Een grote talenkennis stelt u in staat om... _
> Oké?


Je hebt volkomen gelijk, _het leren_ voegt in feite niets toe.


----------

